# التاريخ يتحدث : انظر ماذا فعل المسمار الذي سمر به جسد السيد المسيح



## The Dragon Christian (29 أغسطس 2012)

*اقتباسات كتابيه :*
التاريخ يتحدث : انظر ماذا فعل المسمار الذي سمر بها جسد 
السيد المسيح
-----
تاريخ العهد القديم ودخول العرب مصر - القمص بيشوي عبد المسيح ص 37 - الفصل الثاني والاربعون













 الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد (أع17:14)​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 أغسطس 2012)

*هل هذه المسامير موجودة الان ؟*

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (31 أغسطس 2012)

--------------
مكانهم بالتحديد لا اعرفه ولكني قرات في موقع :
و اكتشفت المسامير المقدسة التي سُمّر بها السيد المسيح في يديه و قدميه على الصليب ، و إحداهما في كنيسة الصليب بروما و تمتلك باريس مسمارين واحد ضمن كنوز دير "سان دينيس" و الأخر في دير "سان جيرمان دي بريّه" .
-----------------------

هذه الصور منقوله من اخبار عن اكتشاف مسامير صلب المسيح
((عالم آثار اسرائيلى يعلن اكتشاف المسامير التي استخدمت في صلب المسيح)) وموجوده في تل ابيب
-------------------
وسوف ابحث لك علي ادله اخري


=================


----------



## The Dragon Christian (31 أغسطس 2012)

ودي صور عن مسامير لصلب المسيح منقوله من موقع اخر

صورة المسمار الحقيقي الذي وضع في جسد سيدنا يسوع المسيح




صورة اخري لمسمار من المسامير التي دقت في جسد الرب يسوع


----------



## The Dragon Christian (31 أغسطس 2012)

- 3 المسامير

==============

إكتشفتها الملكة هيلانة مع الصليب المقدس 
وأرسلتها إلى الملك قسطنطين الذى فرح بها 
وثبت إحداهم فى الخوذة الملكية. 



والثلاث المسامير متوزعين فى: 



- مسمار فى كنيسة الصليب بروما. 
- ومسمار فى دير سان دنيس .
- المسمار الثالث فى دير سان جيرمان بفرنسا.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 أغسطس 2012)

*ميرسي واتمني لو في اي اضافات تضعها لنا

*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (31 أغسطس 2012)

اقدس الاثار المسيحيه واماكن وجودها - يوسف حبيب
صــ 22,23,24​


----------

